# Krylon Fusion Paint -- Food Safe?



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a million #10 and 50 oz plastic coffee cans that I have been using as pantry-sized storage containers that I refill from my bulk dry goods buckets. However, since they're all red or blue with their busy own labels, it's kind of hard to find anything despite labeling them with my own label maker. 

I was thinking about scuffing them up and painting them with Krylon Fusion spray paint for plastics so they'd all be uniform (or color coded by food type) with a single easy-to-read label. However, I'm worried that the Krylon might render them not safe for food. I'd only be painting the outside, but since the paint actually fuses with the plastic, there might be a leaching/toxicity issue.

Has anyone used this paint for their plastic food or water storage containers? Anyone know what the toxicity metrics are?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It appears this is their "food grade" paint, but you should be able to contact the company to make sure

http://www.kpg-industrial.com/contact/

http://www.kpg-industrial.com/products/ecoguard_latex_spray_paint/


----------

